# me sabe mal



## kboatedu

Hola y saludos a todos!

Tengo la siguiente duda/pregunta: tengo amigos que utilizan la frase "me sabe mal" cuando quieren decir que no les parece bien o adecuado hacer algo (Por ejemplo, "me ha invitado a tal concierto y aunque no quiera ir, me sabe mal decirle que no") y me gustaria saber si esta es una frase comun en todo el mundo de habla castellana o si mas bien es propia de ciertos paises y regiones.


----------



## swift

Buenas noches:

Por lo menos en *Costa Rica*, no es una expresión usual. En cambio, en el registro familiar se diría: _me da cosilla decirle que no..._. En el habla relajada de los jóvenes con seguridad se oiría: _me da playada_.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Pixidio

Creo que lo más común y entendible para todos es me parece mal/ me parece inadecuado. Coloquialmente yo diría: me da cosa. 
Me parece mal decirle (más formal si se quiere), por ejemplo, no presentaría problemas de comprensión por parte de nadie. 
No me atrevo a decir que "dar cosa/cosilla" es algo universal aunque Swift parece confirmarlo. 

Me sabe mal yo lo digo cuando no me gusta algo porque tiene mal sabor. "Me sabe mal esta manzana".


----------



## hual

Hola

En la Argentina, no se usa tal expresión. En su lugar se oye a menudo _me da no sé qué cosa..._


----------



## Aviador

Me suena a catalanismo. En catalán existe la expresión _em sap malament_ que en castellano equivale a algo como _me parece mal_.
También en catalán se dice _em sap greu_.


----------



## Jonno

En España se usa con cierta frecuencia, pero creo que más en zonas catalanoparlantes así que Aviador puede tener razón


----------



## torrebruno

Por aquí abajo, oído y leído, "me sabe *a *mal".


----------



## Lurrezko

Por aquí es una expresión cotidiana. Probablemente un catalanismo, como dice Aviador.

Saludos


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Otro voto para el catalanismo.

Nada habitual por aquí, añado.


----------



## Bark

No sé si será catalanismo o no, yo lo digo pero no tiene el mismo significado que "me parece mal" es más personal, me parece.

_Me sabe mal decirle que no _- No quiero hacerle daño, si le digo que no se sentirá (y probablemente me sentiré) mal.

_Me parece mal decirle que no -_ No está bien que le diga que no, las normas sociales/morales me dicen que no debería.

Es más como que te deja "un mal sabor de boca" realizar la acción.

Un saludo,

Bark


----------



## Lurrezko

Así se usa exactamente por aquí: me sabe mal = lo lamento, lo siento, me da pena/reparo, etc.

Saludos


----------



## cbrena

En* me sabe mal* siempre hay un sentimiento de conmiseración que no tiene por qué darse en_ *me parece mal*_.


----------



## torrebruno

De _saber greu_, dicen por ahí.


----------



## anónim0

En México tampoco se utiliza esa expresión, yo he escuchado a veces "me da no sé qué" o "me da cosa" como dice Pixidio


----------



## Lurrezko

torrebruno said:


> De _saber greu_, dicen por ahí.



_Saber greu_ es como lo decimos en catalán, en efecto. Significa lamentar una situación, sentir pena por algo. El Diccionari Català-Valencià-Balear da como alternativa castellana *saber mal*, de modo que ya no estoy seguro de que esta última sea un catalanismo.

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

No se usa por acá, pero se entiende perfectamente.
En cuanto a si es catalanismo o no, también se lo he escuchado con frecuencia a valencianos.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Csalrais

Es que no está tan claro, por lo menos en cuanto al origen de la  expresión para referirse a sentimientos y no a sabores (asunto distinto  es su uso para lamentar algo).


> El español común también  conoce y emplea este giro, pero fuera de Cataluña no es ni mucho menos  tan popular como allí. En español quiere decir "con los adverbios bien, y  especialmente, mal, o con adverbios o expresiones adverbiales  equivalentes, agradar o desagradar algo. Me supo muy mal que no  vinieras" En Cataluña es un modismo equivalente a LO SIENTO (DLCat 1400)  "saber greu - Lamentar una cosa, sentir pena que s'esdevingui", que  tiene tanto vigor que ha marginado a su rival casi por completo, ayudado  por la expresión catalana.



http://www.carstensinner.de/castellano/szigetvari.pdf

En todo caso, si es un catalanismo, es uno extendido por buena parte de España. Y bienvenido sea .


----------



## Lurrezko

Una buena referencia. ¿De dónde es, Csalrais?


----------



## Csalrais

Lurrezko said:


> Una buena referencia. ¿De dónde es, Csalrais?



Acabo de poner el enlace en mi mensaje anterior. Es un estudio de un húngaro (creo) que empecé a consultar a raiz de los diferentes usos de echar y tirar en el español hablado en Cataluña. De lo más interesante, debo decir.


----------



## Lurrezko

Qué bueno, le echaré un vistazo, gracias.

Saludos

Edito: De lo más interesante, en efecto.


----------



## Realice

Para mí es muy común, y no tengo conciencia de haberlo aprendido (o haberme acostumbrado a ello) en Valencia... yo hubiera dicho que es peninsular en general (pero ya no identifico dónde aprendí las cosas).

También entiendo y uso 'me da cosa', aunque quizá con un matiz ligeramente distinto: yo digo 'me da cosa' cuando aún estoy calculando si me voy a atrever a hacerlo, digo 'me sabe mal' cuando lo voy a hacer o lo he hecho, pero me deja mal sabor de boca.


----------



## torrebruno

Ejem, perdón por mi insistencia: ¿estoy solo en el universo diciendo _me sabe *a *mal_?
"Me sabe a mal decirte que te he robado la novia"; por ejemplo.


----------



## oa2169

"Me _*parece*_ _*maluco*_ decirle a Juanita que ......".

El "me sabe mal" o "me huele mal" se usa(n) en contextos diferentes: "Me sabe/huele mal este negocio/asunto, por lo tanto no ........".

Un abrazo.


----------



## sergio11

torrebruno said:


> Ejem, perdón por mi insistencia: ¿estoy solo en el universo diciendo _me sabe *a *mal_?
> "Me sabe a mal decirte que te he robado la novia"; por ejemplo.


No, no estás solo en el universo. Está perfectamente bien decirlo de cualquiera de las dos formas. Lo único que cabría decir es que el agregarle o no la preposición "a" le cambia el matiz un poquitito, aunque de una manera apenas perceptible. Sin la preposición estamos calificando la acción del verbo, mientras que con la preposición estamos calificando el resultado final de la acción. A la larga ambas significan lo mismo, así que no tiene ninguna diferencia. El uso ejemplificado en el diccionario es con "a," lo mismo que "me sabe a naranja," o "me sabe a menta": me sabe a bien, o me sabe a mal. 

Lo que a mí me asombra más es que alguien haya dicho que en Argentina no se usa. Yo creo haberlo oído con bastante frecuencia, o por lo menos, no me sonó extraño en absoluto.


----------



## chileno

Me sabe mal (me deja un mal sabor en la boca) tener que decirle que no...


En Chile se dice "el que sabe, sabe, y el que no, es jefe"


----------



## Pixidio

chileno said:


> Me sabe mal (me deja un mal sabor en la boca) tener que decirle que no...
> 
> 
> En Chile se dice "el que sabe, sabe, y el que no, es jefe"



Acá también se dice lo mismo, pero no es el mismo sentido. 
Por poner un ejemplo, el jefe de las fábricas aeronaúticas militares en la Argentina es la presidenta, no un ingeniero. El ingeniero (el que sabe) es un empleado. El que no sabe (en este caso, la que no sabe ni cómo le hacen los aviones para hecharse a volar) es el jefe.


----------



## oa2169

torrebruno said:


> Ejem, perdón por mi insistencia: ¿estoy solo en el universo diciendo _me sabe *a *mal_?
> "Me sabe a mal decirte que te he robado la novia"; por ejemplo.



No, no estás solo.

Mira el título de esta canción.

También recuerdo una canción de uno de tus paisanos, José Luis Perales, cuya letra dice al comienzo: "Cada vez que te beso me sabe *a* poco......"


----------



## Jonno

Pero que exista la expresión "me sabe a (lo que sea)" no quiere decir que sea equivalente a "me sabe (mal)"


----------



## cbrena

A no ser que sea *"me sabe a rayos" *decir esto. 

Nada que ver "me sabe a mal"(por mí, me parece mal) con "me sabe mal" (por él, lo siento por él).


----------



## chileno

¿O sea en España no se usa "me sabe mal" = "tiene mal sabor"?


----------



## Jonno

Se usa, y con ese significado. Pero no es lo mismo decir "esta pizza me sabe mal" que "esta situación me sabe mal". En el fondo es lo mismo, pero el mal sabor de la segunda frase es figurado.


----------



## chileno

Por supuesto. La situación te dejó un sabor amargo, por ejemplo.


----------



## Lurrezko

De acuerdo con Jonno. Por otra parte, *me sabe a mal*, con ese _mal_ como sustantivo, me parece algo extraña. Si algo sabe a poco, te parece que es poco. Si algo sabe a despedida, te parece que lo es. En justa correlación, si algo te sabe a mal es que te parece que es un mal. Esa idea no tiene sentido en la construcción, o lo tiene de modo muy exagerado:
_
Me sabe a mal que no pudieras venir a la fiesta.

_Saludos


----------



## cbrena

A mí una situación _me huele mal_, puedo tomar una decisión y mi actuación me puede_ dejar un sabor amargo_ y finalmente_ me sabe mal por_ los que salen perjudicados si mi actitud los ha perjudicado.


----------



## torrebruno

¿No tiene sentido? ¿Exagerado? ¿Por qué?
Me sabe a menta, me sabe a fresa, a limón, a vainilla; me sabe a mal. 
"Haberme quedado con tu novia me sabe a mal". Por aquí no es exagerado, es lógico.


----------



## Csalrais

Si me dices que algo te "sabe *a* mal" pensaría inmediatamente en referencias al "maligno" .


----------



## torrebruno

Vale. Y me sabe mal, no. Enga ya...


----------



## Csalrais

Solo bromeaba, no creo que hubiera ninguna dificultad para entender las dos expresiones. Pero si te puedo confirmar por mi parte que es la primera vez que la veo con la preposición.


----------



## torrebruno

Claro, puede ser una popularización del me sabe mal.


----------



## Lurrezko

El María Moliner recoge el uso:

*



			Saber mal una cosa a alguien. Causarle *enfado o *disgusto.
		
Click to expand...


*Saludos
*
*


----------



## WizardDani

Vaya, no sabía que venía del catalán *me sabe mal*.

Personalmente uso comúnmente cualquiera de estas tres:

1) Me sabe mal (decirle que no)
2) Me da cosa (decirle que no)
3) Me da un no sé qué (decirle que no)

La última es la que menos uso... de hecho apenas la digo. Las dos primeras opciones las uso prácticamente a diario y no he tenido hasta el día de hoy ninguna reacción rara (crecido en Barcelona, viviendo en Málaga).

Por otra parte, Torrebruno, jamás he oído *me sabe a mal*, me suena bastante raro, pero ya se sabe, cuando una lengua es tan amplia, hay diversidad.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

'Me sabe mal' es similar a 'me duele en el alma'.....decirtelo, pero estás despedido, por ejemplo.


----------



## janlu314

'Me sabe a mal'
Chirria a la vista y no digo nada al oído.
Seguramente mas pronto que tarde se utilizará, pero hoy no deberíamos.
Entonces lo utilizaremos así, o ansí o mejor aún ansine:  
"Me sabe a mal de decirte..... questás despedido, por de seguir con el ejemplo anterior.


----------



## chileno

janlu314 said:


> 'Me sabe a mal'
> Chirria a la vista y no digo nada al oído.
> Seguramente mas pronto que tarde se utilizará, pero hoy no deberíamos.
> Entonces lo utilizaremos así, o ansí o mejor aún ansine:
> "Me sabe a mal de decirte..... questás despedido, por de seguir con el ejemplo anterior.



No se dice ansine, sino ansina. ... :^)


----------



## Vampiro

Y no chirria tanto, en mi opinión.
_


----------



## janlu314

A lo mejor he metido la pata.


----------



## Vampiro

janlu314 said:


> A lo mejor he metido la pata.


A lo mejor.
"Me sabe a mal" puede tener un sentido hasta metafórico y muy bonito, si se lo buscas.
_


----------



## Jonno

Janlu, dices que más pronto que tarde se utilizará... pero es que ya se utiliza  A lo mejor Carabanchel es una isla, pero varios compañeros alejados de zonas catalanoparlantes ya hemos dicho que conocemos la expresión.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Por estos lares 'me sabe a mal' en el sentido de 'me sabe mal' no se oye. Es como ' me huele mal', 'lo veo mal' ( y no porque no lo veas, que lo estás viendo perfectamente), 'me parece mal'. En ninguna de ellas se añade la para mí innecesaria 'a'.


----------



## janlu314

Aquí también se añade la 'a'  y "me sabe mal el decirlo".
Pero es que no es lo mismo, como tú Jonno has dejado dicho.
Espero que un día nazcan escritores que se atrevan a escribir como cada uno le habla a su vecino y que empiece todo de nuevo para ansina no repetirlo mas.

 Entonces Carabanchel seguro que tendrá lengua propia, en seis meses o menos, ¿que no?.
(Y le quitaremos el 'el' a "me sabe mal el decirlo".)


----------

